# 6th street



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

heading to 6th street tonight, the question is in front of post office or varnum building side??? feel free to pm


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Post Office wall and the other wall by the ramp have been full of people lately.


----------



## wmihunter (Dec 18, 2012)

How r people doing at 6th st? Lots of hookups? Fresh fish?


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

nope


----------



## Kevintk (May 16, 2012)

Was thinking of hitting 6th street tomorrow. First timer. Any general tips for a newbie?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I love 6th street for some reason. Not the crowds, or the immense river, but it's AWESOME hooking a fish in that fast current. I release everything there though - if she made it that far up the river, she deserves another 50 miles, I always say


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

First time tips: go slow, bring your longest rod, and be really careful. Really easy to get swept away there. Water is at 4.2 and rising right now, anything higher and I don't really mess with it at least in terms of crossing the main. I would recommend going when the water is at 3.5 and learn the lay out before heading there with normal to high flows.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

fish the walls and stay high and dry on winter, 34 degree water isnt a fun swim. like benz said it takes a bit of time to learn your way around in waders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Benz said:


> Post Office wall and the other wall by the ramp have been full of people lately.


 Hey benz, how about the ice situation?


----------



## Kevintk (May 16, 2012)

Thank you guys for the tips. Don't think I'll be making the walk out in waders the first time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

wouldnt consider it without a third leg


----------



## candyman (Jan 4, 2013)

We need a little rain to getem jumpstarted, normally we would be punishing them right now. I hope its not like a few years back when the madness came and went in a couple weeks. If you do end up wading bring a stick and sum spikes for your feet.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

stockrex said:


> Hey benz, how about the ice situation?


no ice


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I went 97/103 a few minutes ago.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

tannhd said:


> I went 97/103 a few minutes ago.


hmmmm....in the twilight zone tanny???


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I seem to be stuck there


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

go toward the light(but not 4 wally)


----------



## dogfish17 (May 18, 2012)

Did anyone do any good today at 6th street?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## luckyshorts (Oct 11, 2011)

I stopped by to check it out during lunch. It didn't look like anybody had any luck while I was there


----------



## nick51786 (Jan 14, 2011)

Spent 3.5 hours there this morning, think I saw 3 fish landed


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Real slow


----------



## candyman (Jan 4, 2013)

There are still fish to be had, went 7 for 9 saturday down from the dam. As the water continues to drop many fish are starting to spawn, opened up 3 fish full of steely eggs in their guts. If you know where they typically bed the deep runs below will produce. I would like to see a little rain though to bring in a fresh batch, the fish I caught had a decent amount of color.


----------

